# Dogs Protecting - Is it right or not?



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

I've never been in a scenario like this before, but I'm very curious on what the outcome would be. 

OK, say that you were out walking your dog and at some point on that walk you were actually in danger. Such as a gang or whatever comes up to you to mug or bash or kidnap you and your dog steps up to the plate and uses violence to protect you. Would your dog have to be put down or confiscated or declared dangerous because your dog did the right thing and saved your life? What would be the legal outcome? 

Another similar scenario. What if you were in bed asleep or just away somewhere and burglars broke into your house and they were silly enough to confront your barking dog, then the dog attacks them because they didn't get the message and were invading your/his territory. Is that wrong or right?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

It depends where you live: I was told a story that someone's home was broken into here, with a GSD inside, and the scum was able to charge the homeowner with "unlawful confinement" because the dog had him cornered in the kitchen, lmao! How ridiculous is that?! This was many years ago, and I hope the case was thrown out in court, but you never know. I'll just shut up with any further comments that veer off into the political, lol. But check the laws in your own area to see what your dog can do for you. Where I live, it's pretty much nothing - maybe my dog would get off on the charges, but the legal fees involved would be a huge hassle.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree; it depends on where one lives.
Here in Missouri (Warrenton), I think a scenario like this would earn the title: "Dog Saves Owner from- blah blah." The dog would probably earn the title of a hero. 
In larger cities, my guess would be that the dog would be viewed as viscous or aggressive.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone I know has. 5 GSD's and the neighbor kid broke into his garage and 2 of the dogs caught him as he was going over the fence. Each GSD had a leg, that person attempted to sue the homeowner but the judge threw the lawsuit out.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

The cops would have to shoot me before I turned over my dog for protecting me. My dogs are more important that the garbage that commit such acts.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

We live in OZ........laws are much different over here than the US.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

sparra said:


> We live in OZ........laws are much different over here than the US.


So the laws would certainly be different here? I don't know, it sounds unfair to prosecute a dog when it was defending you or your home. Wouldn't it be almost like self defense? 

Also, is it not true that many people (not all of course) get large dog breeds, especially German Shepherds, to defend their home/owner? Heck, I even know some people with little dogs and they boast how protective and brave they are. They appear to be genuinely proud when their little dogs bark at strangers. I know someone who has a very much loved outdoor Pomeranian and apparently after midnight on a Saturday night some drunken youths were teasing the dog from the other side of the fence. One tried to jump in and little Pomeranian went in to attack the young bloke, but he got out just in time.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Most times...if the dog is on your property, you won't get in trouble. In the United States most states have adopted "homestead laws" which allow the owner of a property to use any force they see fit in order to protect themselves or their property. So a dog, would be considered part of that defense.

In the case of a dog defending you on a walk...its off your property and will be a he said/she said situation. So its kind of who is more believable...I'd like to think most people would believe a person that is getting attacked, but who knows?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I live in the country where the victim is always wrong, even without a dog defending them. Don't even think of using a knife, baseball bat or god forbid a gun to defend yourself. Then you're a criminal who assaulted the poor little addict (mental illness) who had a crummy childhood (stunted development). 

The time where a victim was a victim and a criminal who got hurt committing a crime was still a criminal are over.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Its like using a gun to protect yourself, youll be in some trouble and have to explain yourself- but would you rather be dead?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> I've never been in a scenario like this before, but I'm very curious on what the outcome would be.
> 
> OK, say that you were out walking your dog and at some point on that walk you were actually in danger. Such as a gang or whatever comes up to you to mug or bash or kidnap you and your dog steps up to the plate and uses violence to protect you. Would your dog have to be put down or confiscated or declared dangerous because your dog did the right thing and saved your life? What would be the legal outcome?
> 
> Another similar scenario. What if you were in bed asleep or just away somewhere and burglars broke into your house and they were silly enough to confront your barking dog, then the dog attacks them because they didn't get the message and were invading your/his territory. Is that wrong or right?


I have pre-negotiated agreements to protect my dogs in that case. Underground Railroad of sorts


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's 2 actual experiences here in Michigan...

My 2 sisters and I shared a house, my one sister divorced with 2 kids. I was shopping. I had 1 GSD at the time. All of a sudden there was a racket on the front porch, and the dog ran to the door. A man was trying to take the front door off its hinges to get inside! The dog barked and snarled at the front door while my sisters called 911. As I was driving up into the driveway, the police had the guy in a headlock, dragging him to the police car. Later I asked what would have happened if my sisters had opened the door and let Brandy at him. He told us that we had better be prepared to drag the guy inside the house and swear that's where the dog got him, or we would be in trouble.

The other story--a friend of mine lived across from his father's house. The father and mother went on vacation for a week, and my friend was watching the house and caring for their chow while they were gone, letting the dog out several times a day, feeding him, etc. One morning my friend went over to let out the dog, and found a man stuck half in, half out of the house after he had pushed in an air conditioner, trying to get in. However, he was met by the chow, who chewed up his face pretty bad. My friend's father got sued by the creep, who won, and my friend's father had to pay out a huge amount for the damages done by the dog.

Michigan is not really a dog-friendly state.

Susamn


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow Susan, that other story is disgusting! GRRRR! I don't think we live in places that aren't dog friendly per se, I think we live in places where criminal activity is practically _encouraged_. I was hoping my story was an urban myth but I could see it happening - just like Angela says, unfortunately.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Here's 2 actual experiences here in Michigan...
> 
> My 2 sisters and I shared a house, my one sister divorced with 2 kids. I was shopping. I had 1 GSD at the time. All of a sudden there was a racket on the front porch, and the dog ran to the door. A man was trying to take the front door off its hinges to get inside! The dog barked and snarled at the front door while my sisters called 911. As I was driving up into the driveway, the police had the guy in a headlock, dragging him to the police car. Later I asked what would have happened if my sisters had opened the door and let Brandy at him. He told us that we had better be prepared to drag the guy inside the house and swear that's where the dog got him, or we would be in trouble.
> 
> ...


WOW!

I've never checked the laws, but I was always under the impression that if the dog is on your property it is not their fault (at least in the case of an intruder)...


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

If only we could teach our dogs to drag them inside and use a gun!! Dead scum can't press charges...


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Here's 2 actual experiences here in Michigan...
> 
> My 2 sisters and I shared a house, my one sister divorced with 2 kids. I was shopping. I had 1 GSD at the time. All of a sudden there was a racket on the front porch, and the dog ran to the door. A man was trying to take the front door off its hinges to get inside! The dog barked and snarled at the front door while my sisters called 911. As I was driving up into the driveway, the police had the guy in a headlock, dragging him to the police car. Later I asked what would have happened if my sisters had opened the door and let Brandy at him. He told us that we had better be prepared to drag the guy inside the house and swear that's where the dog got him, or we would be in trouble.
> 
> ...


Wow! You would think since the guy was stuck trying to get in that it would be evidence that he was in the wrong. Poor dog was just doing its job. Glad I don't live in Michigan. I think the Castle Doctrine or Stand your Ground would cover that in Florida or I could just shoot the guy for breaking in and save my dog the trouble.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd like to see the actual court case write up. You should be able to look it up as most of that stuff is public record. If you know the last name it should be pretty easy.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I am not sure what the laws are where I live, however, I do not want my dogs protecting me. I will protect them. I would rather defend my self in court than try to defend my dogs.

To me, asking my dogs to protect me would be like asking my wife or kids to protect me. That is just silly. I am the guardian and protector of those entrusted to me.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

robk said:


> To me, asking my dogs to protect me would be like asking my wife or kids to protect me. That is just silly. I am the guardian and protector of those entrusted to me.


 
Exactly how I feel. The only thing I expect my dogs to do in the event of an intruder is to sound off an alarm. Everything else is up to me and/or my husband. 

If someone continues to advance into my home with 5 dogs barking, they've made their intentions very clear.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I feel pretty confident saying there's about a zero percent chance that my hypothetical dog (not my _actual_ dogs, who are complete chickens and would go hide under the bed) would get in legal trouble for confronting a burglar in my home.

Likewise there's about a zero percent chance that my dogs would get in trouble for backing off someone who tried to attack me on the street.

I mean, it's entirely possible that the wrongdoer might _try_ to sue me, but there's no way I'm losing that case, so whatever. I get frivolous lawsuits from delusional pro se litigants all the time already, what's one more.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Oh wow, some of these stories are pretty shocking. It seems unfair to me because are not some breeds essentially bred to protect their families and territory and other animals? What's going to become of these breeds when the law is always putting them down? Will they die out or will their temperament/instinct just be bred out altogether? 

Yeah, I always protected my late dog from the "baddies" too, especially the ganders and my mum's evil Chihuahua, although he could have just sat on it anyway!  I don't think my late dog would have ever protected me, but for some reason he always boosted my confidence.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I would protect my dog no matter what. I do not expect her to protect me. I do expect her to bark and let me know there is something I need to check out. I would rather shoot a burglar than send my dog into something that may hurt her. All that being said, there have been times when my dog growled from a sitting position to warn a person that was suspicious acting not to come any closer to me. I told the guy, I didn't think he needed to come any closer and when he started to she stood up and barked her great deep GSD bark at him but stayed at my side the entire time. He didn't come any closer and then walked away. He was a smelly homeless guy on the bicycle path we were walking on. I do think he had some type of mental problem because he did act weird even though when I saw him coming I stepped off the path and put Raina in a sit to wait for him to pass.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

martemchik said:


> I'd like to see the actual court case write up. You should be able to look it up as most of that stuff is public record. If you know the last name it should be pretty easy.


It happened back in the late 70's--I wouldn't even begin to know where to look! I got the story from my friend John, who found the creep half into his folks' house. His father (or his insurance) had to pay like 2/3 of the medical costs, plus pain and suffering.

I liked the idea someone here had--teach the dog to drag them inside, lol.

As far as being the protector vs. the dog being the protector... I guess I have lived in areas where there were people bigger and stronger than my sisters and me, and having 100 lbs of growling canine at my side evened the odds in some bad situations. Our house was the only house in the neighborhood never burglarized, and I know it wasn't because of the 3 women and 2 kids living there.

Susan


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Today my two have the awesome responsibility of protecting my sister and me against all the fearsome squirrels, rabbits and crows in the neighborhood!

Speaking of crows... There is a family of crows living in our area, which includes about 8 homes (ours included) with lots exceeding 1/2 acre apiece, and plenty of tall trees, which the crows love. I have read research about crows, that they can recognize the faces of individual humans, and actually react negatively to humans who have treated them badly. WELL.... of my two GSDs, Jade, the female, ignores the crows, even when the whole flock of them is on the ground poking around in a small stand of trees on our lot. Different story with Orick. I have seen him at least twice lunge right into the middle of them when they are on the ground, and they scramble into the air, screaming at him.

When I take Jade outside, not only does she ignore them, but they ignore her, whether they are on the ground or in the trees. Not so Orick--the minute he steps out the door, no matter where they are--they can be 2 or 3 backyards away, and they will start screaming at him. He has done his own research on crows--our Dr. Dog is also Prof. Dog!

Susan


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I think I told this story before, but years ago (like 40...omg) my friend and I were on a de-tasseling crew. We went to the farmhouse to use the hose to get water, and a GSD came around the corner of that house without any warning whatsoever and jumped at my friends chest/throat . She threw her arm up for protection and he opened the inside of her arm from armpit to wrist. Farmer called the dog off, apologized, helped clean the wound took us in to the doc. Never crossed our minds to sue. That's why folks had farm dogs...for protection. We knew that, in fact, felt it was our fault for swinging the water cans as we walked. We figured it was our fault. Today? People are (almost) always the victim, no matter that they caused the problem to start with. There are a lot of lawyers who will take the cases. We were actually hitching our way cross country, and this happened in Indiana. By the time we got to Vermont, Annie was infected. We went to the Dartmouth U. Hospital ER, got care and paid $130 cash for that care. Those days are long gone, but we sure had fun.


----------

